# Chronic lung disease Dx Code.



## balakrishnanv (Apr 13, 2012)

Final diagnosis is given as Chronic lung disease. code is 518.89 or 496. I have taken 496 main term Disease, subterm lung,further specification nonspecific, chronic 496.please guide me to locate correct code. 
Thanks.


----------



## tmlbwells (Apr 14, 2012)

Unless it states chronic obstruction, I use 518.89.


----------

